# Statistics from July 2002



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This month was a record breaking month!

Total Hits: 4,705,182
Total Unique IP Addresses: 20,368
Hits per Hour: 6,324 average with a max of 17,009
Hits per Day: 151,780 average with a max of 218,617

Compare these numbers against last month:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5259

We jumped from 3,135,606 to 4,705,182 hits in a single month.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Are you willing to share browser, browser version and OS statistics? That's what I'd REALLY like to hear


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

HP-UX -> 1 visit by james_f :lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

*BROWSERS*
MSIE: 89.86 % (1289286) 
Netscape: 8.182 % (117394) 
Opera: 0.075 % (1078) 
Lynx: 0.022 % (326) 
Other: 1.517 % (21767)

*OPERATING SYSTEMS*
Windows: 92.78 % (1331185) 
Linux: 0.407 % (5848) 
Mac/PPC: 1.706 % (24490) 
Unknown: 4.954 % (71083)

*TOP 10 POSTERS OF THE MONTH*
James_F
Scott Greczkowski
Steve Mehs
Mark
John Corn 
Rage 
Rking401 
Nick
Jacob S
Mark Lamutt


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *Are you willing to share browser, browser version and OS statistics? That's what I'd REALLY like to hear *


Yes, we are willing to share browser information but I don't see the point on publishing them every month. The statistics don't change all that much from month to month. If at any time you want browser information, contact one of the admins using a PM.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Cool, nice statistics. And I see Netscape use has been going up (of course that's likely because I switched )


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Nah thats because all the testing I did with Netscape (and all the other browsers) to make sure our new feature (which the gold members are testing) would work with all browsers. 

I think I wore off the refresh button on my copy of Netscape with all the testing I did.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Cool. Did you make sure it would work with Lynx (no, I don't use lynx - but one of my friends swears by it when he's in a hurry to check something out online)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I am one of the few that was using Opera but since the new version is locking my computer up I am back to Explorer.

Woohoo, I am on the top ten list, lol. I used to post on DBSForums most of the time but I use this site more now than anything else, its more towards my interests such as Dish Network and the PVR side.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Interesting that Rage was one of the Top 10 posters...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *Cool. Did you make sure it would work with Lynx (no, I don't use lynx - but one of my friends swears by it when he's in a hurry to check something out online) *


I'm surprised he can still use it. I have to use it sometimes with HP-UX (when I can't get CDE up), but ESPN, FoxSports.com and other don't render at all on Lynx.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i use opera without a problem(except with the spoiler alert thing-my opera doesn't like any kind of inviso text for some reason)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have been having issues with the latest opera version locking up on me but te one before that worked pretty good. I had to go back to explorer as a result.


----------



## bfennema (Jul 21, 2002)

Solaris/Mozilla!

Totally unlisted *heheheh*


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'd assume it'd be under Netscape/Unknown. Right next to my Netscape/Unknown HP-UX..


----------

